# Moving to Santander



## DoudMom (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi All!
We are currently in Italy making the jump to Santander on the 22nd. We plan to live there for a year and put the kids in schools. We would love any tips you can offer on great areas, schools, where to look for rental apartments. We have never been there, but prefer to be by the ocean somewhat if possible.
Thanks in advance for your help!
Veronika


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DoudMom said:


> Hi All!
> We are currently in Italy making the jump to Santander on the 22nd. We plan to live there for a year and put the kids in schools. We would love any tips you can offer on great areas, schools, where to look for rental apartments. We have never been there, but prefer to be by the ocean somewhat if possible.
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> Veronika


:welcome:

I can't help specifically with the area, but there's lots of general advice about education & renting in our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

I'm guessing you have the visa situation in hand?


----------



## DoudMom (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes, visas are ready  Many thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

What kind of schools and what ages are the children?
Santander is a lovely town although it has the north Spain climate of cooler temps and rainy on occasions. The sea can be quite cold too!
There's a lot of surfing along the coast if you're into that and some beautiful stretches of coastline
I don't know enough about Santander to recommend an area, but here are some threads about the north of Spain
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/140254-north-spain.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/54850-photos-north-spain-cantabria.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/94516-northern-spain-north-spain.html


----------



## DoudMom (Jul 7, 2014)

I think we will figure out the school situation once we arrive, but I wondered if anyone has suggestions on areas they like in Santander. It's hard to judge a neighborhood online 

Thank you for the links!


----------

